# hy ist dieser Internet Store Seriös?



## D E N N I S (27. März 2007)

Hy wollte mal fragen, ob diese Seite seriös ist, hat da jemand schon mal was gekauft.

Weil dort ist alles *Billiger* als irgendwo anders.
Meint ihr die Parts taugen was sehen auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aus!

www.trialparts.lv

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2007)

.lv....versandkosten wÃ¤ren interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (27. März 2007)

ich habe mal nachgefragt, kostet fÃ¼r 1kg 20 â¬ und fÃ¼r jedes weitere 1,50â¬. naja ganz schÃ¶n! Aber vlt. hat man da wieder nen Ausgleich, wegen den billigen teilen, die kommen Ã¼brigens aus China!


----------



## florianwagner (27. März 2007)

was aus china?!?!?! sach blos, naja dann muss ich mir das noch mal überlegen...


----------



## trialsrider (27. März 2007)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> ich habe mal nachgefragt, kostet für 1kg 20  und für jedes weitere 1,50. naja ganz schön! Aber vlt. hat man da wieder nen Ausgleich, wegen den billigen teilen, die kommen übrigens aus China!



na klasse versand wird dann wahrscheinlich auch ca. 2 monate dauern.
aber müsste mal jemand so mutig sein und das probieren!


----------



## tommytrialer (27. März 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269600

er sucht ja auch einen Teamfahrer, denke da wäre auch die chance für den ein oder anderen hier sich mal zu melden


----------



## D E N N I S (27. März 2007)

Hy habe da was bestellt, sage dann bescheid ob alles geklappt hat und wie lange es gedauert hat!


----------



## tobsen (27. März 2007)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> Hy habe da was bestellt, sage dann bescheid ob alles geklappt hat und wie lange es gedauert hat!



ich würd vorschlagen, dass du der Teamfahrer wirst.


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2007)

also ich steh mit dem typen im kontakt, hab mich auch schon beworben und die texte geschirben. so also das soll wohl so ca 2wochen dauer mit dem versand, und mir wurde gesagt, versand fÃ¼r den rahmen sind 30â¬. Und der typ kommt sehr anstÃ¤ndig rÃ¼ber. ist selber trialer soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. April 2007)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> Hy habe da was bestellt, sage dann bescheid ob alles geklappt hat und wie lange es gedauert hat!



und schon gute/schlechte erfahrungen?


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> und schon gute/schlechte erfahrungen?



ja hab den bei MSN geaddet, er fragt mich adauernd ob ich nicht noch was bestellen will   aber ansonst nen ganz korrekter. ich melde mich so blad es was nues gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-time1991 (7. April 2007)

jo also ich werde da demnächst bestellen und das soll laut teamfahrer martin  so 4-5 tage dauern bis das da ist versand soll 20 betragen für rahmen weiß ich da nichts könnt ja ma den trialsrider fragen der dürfte da viell mehr wissen also in dem sinne frohe ostern maX


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2007)

rahmen dauert genau so lange, nur müsst halt schauen ob er die auf lager hat.


----------



## koxx1 (17. April 2007)

hallo Dennis,
ich habe diesen internet store noch nie gehört, die seite ist schön und gut aufgemacht aber ich denke die preise stimmen nicht!!!!!!!!
aber ich denke du bist groß genug um es auszuprobieren, und die frage ist, wenn du geld schickst ob überhaupt was kommt und wann.

Da muss ich mal dem jan görig ein riesen kompliment machen, du bestellst was weil irgendwas is kaputt und du willst fahren und am nächsten tag sind die sachen da.

DANKE NOCHMALS für diesen Service


----------



## Holschi1 (17. April 2007)

ich denk mal nicht das der laden irgendein ganovenshop is...der mensch der dort die parts verkauft kommt sehr anständig rüber und trialt selber auch...und die preise sind für meine begriffe schon gerechtfertigt, weil die rahmen auch sehr günstig hergestellt werden und solche preise dann möglich sind...in unseren shops kostet es dann halt einiges mehr...
versuchen kann mans dort zu bestellen, denk ni das die korrupt sind...
und wenns doch schief geht wird sich der erste schon melden und dann bestellt halt keiner mehr  

mfg holschi...


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2007)

jo ich kann dem nur zu stimmen. das dauert zwar länger aber das liegt daran das er nicht viel auf lager hat.


----------



## trialsrider (17. April 2007)

Aber er will sein Lager auch erweitern, nur brauch er dafür erstmal Geld um größere Bestellungen aufzugeben! Er sucht immernoch verzweifelt einen Käufer für ein KOXX XTP ist wirklich in NEUEM Zustand...für seeehr wenig Geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (18. April 2007)

Habe 3 RockRinge bestellt und sind angekommen, hat ca. 8-9Tage gedauert. Versand waren glaub ich 7oder 8â¬ .


----------



## biker ben (18. April 2007)

zoll muss man da nicht zahlen?


----------



## Eisbein (18. April 2007)

EU! falls du die eu ost erweiterung 2004 (?) nihct mitbekommen hast weist du es ja jetzt.


----------



## biker ben (18. April 2007)

ahh danke alles klar.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. April 2007)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> Habe 3 RockRinge bestellt und sind angekommen, hat ca. 8-9Tage gedauert. Versand waren glaub ich 7oder 8 .



sind die rockringe zu was gebrauchen???
weil ich überlege ob ich mir ne neue kurbel und nen rockring dazu bestellen soll?

gruß Jan


----------



## Rubelnaldo (20. April 2007)

Mahlzeit Freunde des langen Getränks,

ich hab mir bei dem lättischen Kollegen mal den Koxx XTP Rahmen geordert, den er noch rumliegen hatte. Die Kohle ist bereits überwiesen... mal gucken ob ich auch was im Gegenzug dafür bekomme   

Ich hoffe mal dass der Junge seriös ist und ich nich meinen Anwalt anrufen muss  

Der Versand koste natürlich mehr las bei uns (23), das lohnt sich dann eben nur wenn man für nen höheren Preis was kauft. 
Aber seine Preise sind echt gut!!

ABER: (wenn ich jetzt nochmal den BWLer raushängen lassen darf ) man sollte trotzdem lieber in nem deutschen Shop kaufen, da das Geld dann im Kreislauf unserer Volkswirtschaft bleibt und der Multiplietr Effect für Deutschland höher ist!!
So, dass war der Klugschiss des Tages, nun geh ich pennen!  

Ich sag Euch bescheid ob die Geschäfte mit dem Kameraden geklappt haben...

MfG aus Düsseldorf


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2007)

also mein rahmen wird montag los geschickt, DHL oder zhi hat getrödelt.
aja Die rahmen werden im gleichen wekr von Koxx deng und BT rahmen gefertigt


----------



## trialsrider (20. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also mein rahmen wird montag los geschickt, DHL oder zhi hat getrödelt.
> aja Die rahmen werden im gleichen wekr von Koxx deng und BT rahmen gefertigt



Koxx, Bt Rahmen und Deng sind 3 verschiedene Firmen ...aber mein du mal!  
die klitsche ist die gleiche wie deng das ist richtig.


----------



## tobsen (21. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Koxx, Bt Rahmen und Deng sind 3 verschiedene Firmen ...aber mein du mal!
> die klitsche ist die gleiche wie deng das ist richtig.



da kennt sich jemand aus


----------



## hi0b (22. April 2007)

hmm.. frag mich, ob des legal iss, mit den Rahmen.. wenn die so Nachbaumäßig sind... wieso hat er eigentlich ab und zu used koxx-frames? Wenn mal einer sonen zhi-frame hat, soll er mal hier berichten..  vom Preis her ist das ja schon nett. so also Einsteigerbike oder so.. oder meint ihr, da ist ein sehr guter frame dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (22. April 2007)

hi0b schrieb:


> hmm.. frag mich, ob des legal iss, mit den Rahmen.. wenn die so Nachbaumäßig sind... wieso hat er eigentlich ab und zu used koxx-frames? Wenn mal einer sonen zhi-frame hat, soll er mal hier berichten..  vom Preis her ist das ja schon nett. so also Einsteigerbike oder so.. oder meint ihr, da ist ein sehr guter frame dabei??



also, ich sag das jetzt nicht weil ich da Teamfahrer bin, ich halte von den Zhi Rahmen echt einiges, die Geo ist ganz geil das Gewicht geht klar und die scheinen auch was auszuhalten, werde mir sowas auch in den nächsten Monaten mal zulegen denk ich!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. April 2007)

hi0b schrieb:


> hmm.. frag mich, ob des legal iss, mit den Rahmen.. wenn die so Nachbaumäßig sind... wieso hat er eigentlich ab und zu used koxx-frames? Wenn mal einer sonen zhi-frame hat, soll er mal hier berichten..  vom Preis her ist das ja schon nett. so also Einsteigerbike oder so.. oder meint ihr, da ist ein sehr guter frame dabei??



Hatte selber mal so nen ZHI Z1 20" Rahmen in der Hand gehabt und da waren die Bremsaufnahmen hinten versetzt angeschweißt. Is halt so ne Sache. Wenn man das Teil dann auf kurzen Wege zurückschicken kann gehts aber von Lettland bis nach Deutschland is es ein weiter weg. Und wenn dann das verhunzte Teil auf das man ewig wartet noch nen Fehler hat is das ärgerlich.

Edit: Obwohl man auch sagen muss das die ZHI Rahmen sonst eine gute Verarbeitung in Richtung Schweißnähte aufweisen zu vergleichen mit den anderen Dengrahmen. Wäre gut wenn mal ein deutscher den Import übernehmen würde weil dieser Bikes all over Typ das ja net richtige gebacken bekommen hat.


----------



## Eisbein (22. April 2007)

Zhi ist nicht von Deng gemacht! 
@hi0b wo sind die denn kopiert? die haben nen eigenständiges design und eigenständige geometrie. Also kann ich nicht verstehen warum das illegal sein soll?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Zhi ist nicht von Deng gemacht!
> @hi0b wo sind die denn kopiert? die haben nen eigenständiges design und eigenständige geometrie. Also kann ich nicht verstehen warum das illegal sein soll?



Jaja, leb weiter in deiner Traumwelt.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. April 2007)

hi0b schrieb:


> hmm.. frag mich, ob des legal iss, mit den Rahmen.. wenn die so Nachbaumäßig sind... wieso hat er eigentlich ab und zu used koxx-frames? Wenn mal einer sonen zhi-frame hat, soll er mal hier berichten..  vom Preis her ist das ja schon nett. so also Einsteigerbike oder so.. oder meint ihr, da ist ein sehr guter frame dabei??



Ich denke mal dass die ganzen Trial Firmen (Koxx, Zoo, usw usw...) keine Patente auf Ihre Rahmen haben, weil das für die viel zu teuer ist. Die Cannondale Rahmen z.B. sind alle patentiert.
Und wenn es keine Patente gibt dann kann man den Mist nachbauen wie man will!!
Guck Dir doch mal den Czar Ivan Rahmen an, der is ne 110% Kopie des Koxx XTP, nur dass die Rohre nich koniviziert sind.


----------



## V!RUS (23. April 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Guck Dir doch mal den Czar Ivan Rahmen an, der is ne 110% Kopie des Koxx XTP, nur dass die Rohre nich koniviziert sind.



Nein, die Geometrie ist anders. Aber vom Design her sehen die gleich aus. Es gab von Onza glaube ich auch ein Rad mit einem ähnlichem Design.


----------



## hi0b (23. April 2007)

jau sag ja auch nix gegen kopieren.. und ich weiss auch schon, wenn man kleine details ändert, isses auch nicht mehr rechtlich verwerflich.. aber wenn das teil aus china kommen würde und die selben daten hat, wie ein zB ein zoo-frame.. dann könnte es passieren, dass der zoll die behält.. (also pech, wenns ned kommt, da stichprobe beim zoll..) dann bekommste aber wahrscheinlich ne karte vom zoll.. 
also aussehn find ich bei den zhi ja ned schlecht und der preis iss auch suppa.. nur iss mit lettland auch ein wenig zu weit.. selbst für miniparts..

/me iss son "in_laden_geh-direkt_kaufen-typ"..


----------



## locdog (23. April 2007)

beim ZHI Z1 rahmen sehen die schweisnahte aber ziemlich kacke aus. war bisschien entteuscht


----------



## Eisbein (30. April 2007)

ja also rahmen ist am samstag angekommen. und ich muss sage das schaut schon ganz gut aus. wer bilder von details haben will einfach ne PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Mai 2007)

So, Freunde der kurzen Röcke,

mein XTP Rahmen ist nun auch endlich mal angekommen! Allerdings hat der Versand ne komplette Woche gedauert (1. Mai war noch dazwischen, die Post is eben nich die schnellste)!

Also der Rahmen ist tip top in Schuss und sieht wunderbar aus. Der Preis von 350 is echt korrekt. 

Kleiner Tipp, wenn ihr was bestellt, lasst Euch von Armands gleich die Track Nummer der Post senden, dann könnt ihr bei DHL anrufen (01805-2342255 oder so) und könnt die Sendung nachverfolgen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. Mai 2007)

kann man auch online verfolgen  aber geht halt nur wenn man internetanschluss hat...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> kann man auch online verfolgen  aber geht halt nur wenn man internetanschluss hat...



Ich verfolg Dich gleich mal online, Du Scheibenbremsen-Benutzer  
Online kannst Du leider nur Sachen verfolgen wenn Du sie aus Deutschland abschickst, aber leider nich umgekehrt, wenn sie eben nach Deutschland kommen. Aber am Telefon machen die das für Dich... 

Ich hab aber grad gesehen dass das Steuerrohr des XTP n Bisschen länger ist als meins, das könnte eng werden mit der Gabel   

Hab keinen Bock mir noch ne neue Gabel zu holen, so dick is mein Gehalt nun auch wieder nich


----------



## Eisbein (3. Mai 2007)

also das problem ist man müsste das im I-net mit der EMS nummer machen da aber die einzige seite die ich gefunden habe diesen Track and trace sevice für Lettland nicht anbietet geht das nicht marco.

an den XTP besitzer wenn die gabel zu kurz ist gibs 3 möglichkeiten: 1. nen Steuersatz der nicht soch hoch baut 2. nen vorbau der nicht so eine lange klemmung hat und 3. den schaft verlängern


----------



## kingpin18 (3. Mai 2007)

Beim Steuersatz würde ich den Try All empfehlen der ist nicht so teuer und wenn der schaft 16cm ist dann past das. Schaft verlängern hatte ich schon mal ist nicht so gut. Aber jeder wie ers mag.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> an den XTP besitzer wenn die gabel zu kurz ist gibs 3 möglichkeiten: 1. nen Steuersatz der nicht soch hoch baut 2. nen vorbau der nicht so eine lange klemmung hat und 3. den schaft verlängern



So, jetzt kommt wieder ne behinderte Frage: wie verlänger ich den Gabel Schaft denn bitte????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (3. Mai 2007)

lass dir ne verlängerung drehen, hab ich auch grad machen lassen.
ich habe ne übergangspressung und dann hau ich noch hoch-end-festen welle-nabe kleber rein. wenn das nicht hält weiss ich auch nicht.
wenn du willst kann ich morgen oder übermorgen dann mal paar bilder reinstellen. wenn dann im do it yourself threat!
flo


----------



## Eisbein (3. Mai 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> So, jetzt kommt wieder ne behinderte Frage: wie verlänger ich den Gabel Schaft denn bitte????



schau mal im selbsbau thread ich glaube da gabs vor nicht allzulanger zeit was.


----------



## trialsrider (8. Mai 2007)

hi, also ich hab jetzt letzte Woche bestellt und am Freitag war das Geld bei ihm und er hat die Teile Samstag rausgeschickt und heute (Dienstag) waren die Teile alle schon hier! also ging echt sehr schnell! 

Wer interesse an Black Mirror felgen hat (26"&20"), sollte armands mal fragen er hat wohl gerade welche da
zu nem Top Preis... oder mir ne PM schicken. (110â¬ fÃ¼r 2x26" und 100â¬ fÃ¼r 2x20") und die sind NEU!!!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. Mai 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> hi, also ich hab jetzt letzte Woche bestellt und am Freitag war das Geld bei ihm und er hat die Teile Samstag rausgeschickt und heute (Dienstag) waren die Teile alle schon hier! also ging echt sehr schnell!
> 
> Wer interesse an Black Mirror felgen hat (26"&20"), sollte armands mal fragen er hat wohl gerade welche da
> zu nem Top Preis... oder mir ne PM schicken. (110 für 2x26" und 100 für 2x20") und die sind NEU!!!



Und wo is das bitte billig? Beim Jan bezahl ich in der 20" Version für beide 110 und bei deinem Kollegen kommt noch mal ein dicker Versand drauf wo ich am Ende noch teurer komme.


----------



## trialsrider (8. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Und wo is das bitte billig? Beim Jan bezahl ich in der 20" Version für beide 110 und bei deinem Kollegen kommt noch mal ein dicker Versand drauf wo ich am Ende noch teurer komme.



haste recht, ich sachs ihm mal da musser mim Preis runter wenn ers nach Deutschland schaffe will das Zeug...also mit versand wären es ja dann auch so 110-120...ich frag ma nach.


----------

